# DIY shop standards



## mklotz (Jun 5, 2008)

A constantly recurring task in the shop is determining/verifying the thread size on assorted nuts and bolts.

Years ago, I drilled a plate with all the tap drill holes needed for the threads in which I'm interested - even the oddball ones like 2-64. Then, whenever I had a tap set up for something I was making, I'd take a minute and run it through the appropriate sized hole.

In a similar vein, I drilled a block of wood with the clearance holes for the various bolt sizes. As I acquired the relevant bolt (or had to make one), I'd drop an extra into the appropriate hole.

As a result, I now have a surprisingly complete set of "standards" that I can turn to when sizing.

Another variant of this idea is to save rod cutoffs too small to be of much use. When you're set up to make a given thread, turn down and thread one half of the cutoff, then flip it around and drill and tap to the same thread. Use a vibratory marker to engrave the cutoff with the thread size. Once you've got a collection of these, string them on a wire and hang them somewhere handy for future reference.

I've done something similar with spark testing samples. Whenever I get a piece of metal OF KNOWN PROVENANCE, I engrave a small sample, drill it and string it on a wire. In addition to spark testing, these samples are also handy for determining the density of known materials when that is required.


----------



## dparker (Jun 5, 2008)

Marv: Your post brought up the thought of a gage I made in Machine Shop in college that I use very frequently and add holes to it as needed.





This gage has tapped holes for the most used threads and a drill gage for checking grinding drill bit flute lengths, 60* and 30* kerfs to check threading bits and then the 118* angle to check the whole drill point angle. This is a very useful tool and I have a good feeling every time I use it. The "engine" finish has mostly worn off in the almost 40 years since I made it, but it is comfortable in my hand. I apologize that I could not make the markings show in the picture.
Thank you for your willingness to share your special tooling with us it ia appreciated and fun to make. When I give up the ghost the Kids will have quite a time trying to figure out what all the "things" in my tool boxes are for.
don


----------



## mklotz (Jun 5, 2008)

Don,

I have a similar self-made tool that I slip in my pocket when dumpster diving and scrounging. In addition to the threaded holes, it has square-bottomed slots of aliquot sizes milled around the periphery for quick-and-dirty size checking of shafts, bolts, etc..


----------



## Hexbasher (Jun 5, 2008)

i made a tool like that in school but it was totally useless.....would have been easier and a better tool if it was milled,....

i remember a few days of hacksawing and filing the damn thing in some summer heat in the school shop...the point was to 'learn how to use hand tools"....i think i saw the damn thing at the back of the house in a milk crate with mis toyota truck parts in it....nice and rusty

besides, i now have a set of mitsutoyo angle gages for whenever i hand grind form tools or d bits


----------

